# Vibration at low speeds (10-20mph)



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

YEAR: 99
TRANNY: AUTOMATIC
MILES: 77K
RECENT WORK: Passengers side axle replaced

Hi:

My car is having a vibration when accelerating at low speeds usually between 10-20mph, the vibration is transmitted to the steering wheel. After these low speeds (20mph+) the vibration decreases significantly but I can still feel a minor vibration on the steering wheel. The car goes straight and the steering does not pull to the left/right. About the tire wear, It would not be a good indicator, I recently changed the front tires (~1K ago), and I'm not sure if the uneven wear they had was due to alignment or tire rotation because I did not rotate them on time.


Is there a possible visual check I can do to narrow down the problem before going to the shop?

Is it the alignment? I just don't want to take it to the shop for alignment and then see that the vibration is still there.

Appreciate you help,

Christian


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a similar problem in a different car. It was a broken belt in the tire. My local ma and pa tire shop put my car on the lift and the mechanic found an almost invisible bulge in the tread. Replaced the tire and it fixed everything. Give that a shot, maybe it will help.


----------



## Chondra (Dec 10, 2008)

One of your rims might we warped... Probably a front one. Go back to where you bought your tires and bitch about the vibration. They might be able to tell right off the bat if the rim is bent, but try to get them to dismount the tires and run the wheels alone on the balancer. If one of them hops, it's warped.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree, get the tire shop to check for "out of round" and wobble for both the tire and the rim.
Can you see the car going up and down at slow speed ? or wobbling as well as through the wheel
Its also possible its the axle but i would think that would show up at higher speed ????


----------

